# Help. Dame in Java



## aRR (6. März 2005)

Kann mir jemand das Spiel Dame programmieren.
Ich brauch das für die Schule, habe aber nur sehr wenig Ahnung von Java. 
n 10er wär auch drin


----------



## teppi (6. März 2005)

Es ist nicht der Sinn dieses Forums, deine Schulaufgaben zu erledigen .. Du kannst jedoch gerne Fragen zur Herangehensweise stellen .. 

btw: 10 € sind reichlich mager


----------



## schnuffie (6. März 2005)

10 € pro Klasse, was glaubst Du, wieviele Klassen ich schreiben kann,.,


----------



## aRR (6. März 2005)

10er haben oder nicht haben.^^ 

Ich weiss auch das das nicht der sinn des Forums ist aber ihr seit meine letzte hoffung. 
Ich bräuchte zummindes ne Vorlage. Ach nochwas. Soll auch kein hyperduper dame spiel sein.


----------



## teppi (6. März 2005)

http://javaboutique.internet.com/bridges/

Dort gibts den Quellcode eines ähnlichen Spiels zum Downloaden .. Viell. findest du ja dort noch was besseres  ..


----------



## aRR (6. März 2005)

Das ist doch schon mal was. 
BIG THX. 
Werde warscheinlich dann aber noch ein paar fragen haben, 
wenn ich mir eins ausgesucht habe.


----------



## Warhamster (7. März 2005)

schnuffie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 10 € pro Klasse, was glaubst Du, wieviele Klassen ich schreiben kann,.,


Das finde ich klasse.


----------



## aRR (8. März 2005)

Hallo. 

Habe beim Compilieren eine fehlermeldung 
"javac: target release 1.3 conflicts with default source release 1.5"

soll ich mir den JDK 1.3 drauf machen oder was meint er damit.

Habe jetzt 1.5.0 und JOE als editor


----------



## schnuffie (8. März 2005)

Das kommt vor, wenn SUN mal wieder in bestehende Klasse zusätzliche Methoden mit aufnimmt. Ich hatte auch mal so ein Problem:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials178959.html

Durchforste mal Deine Methoden und schau Dir die beiden Javadocs dazu an, vielleicht hast Du ein ähnliches Problem.


----------

